# The beach at the Reef resort Grand Cayman



## lobsterlover (Jan 5, 2011)

Is the swimming there really that bad? The beach looks soft and beautiful in pictures, I'm ok if you need water shoes but can you swim? There's so many different opinions on trip advisor Apparently all weeds and rocks?? . Some loved it some hated it.
I'm really worried I made a bad choice with the Reef.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 5, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Is the swimming there really that bad? The beach looks soft and beautiful in pictures, I'm ok if you need water shoes but can you swim? There's so many different opinions on trip advisor Apparently all weeds and rocks?? . Some loved it some hated it.
> I'm really worried I made a bad choice with the Reef.



The Reef is right next door to Morritts where we own.
Bring your water shoes for swimming as the island has large areas of coral and bring your snorkel as u can see LOTS of fish right off the beach because of this coral.
There are also areas to visit to sandy beaches.

You will not be disappointed with the beach, the beautiful color of the water  and the friendly people.


----------



## siesta (Jan 5, 2011)

its a very nice beach with excellent snorkeling, bring water shoes. I've never stayed at the Reef resort but the pictures look nice, hope you have a great time.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 6, 2011)

The beach isn't rocky.

Yes you can swim, yes there are patches of weeds but it's not overly difficult to stay away from them.  There are "rocks" or coral formations underwater but again with a small amount of attention you can avoid them - it's where the fish hang out so not such a bad thing IMO. 

There are better entry points - one beside the dock and another down towards the gap between the buildings of Castaways Cove.

If you don't like any of that you can go to Seven Mile Beach or Rum Point.



lobsterlover said:


> Is the swimming there really that bad? The beach looks soft and beautiful in pictures, I'm ok if you need water shoes but can you swim? There's so many different opinions on trip advisor Apparently all weeds and rocks?? . Some loved it some hated it.
> I'm really worried I made a bad choice with the Reef.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance. From some of the reviews on trip advisor it sounded like you can't even go in the water unless you're snorkeling. 
We can't wait to snorkel. I have a 3 year old who likes to play in the water so I was more worried about him.
We like quiet places so I think that side of the island will be good for us.


----------



## joyzilli (Jan 6, 2011)

We always bring a few tubes with us, this way we can float over some of the coral.  It's just easier on the feet and more relaxing.


----------



## esk444 (Jan 14, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Is the swimming there really that bad? The beach looks soft and beautiful in pictures, I'm ok if you need water shoes but can you swim?



I was there a couple of years ago and found the sand there surprising very coarse, so I had to where sandals or water shoes.  

It was so different than any other beach I've been to in Grand Cayman, I sort of suspected in was an artificial beach with imported sand.

But who knows, it could just be that big reef out there causes larger granules of sand.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Jan 15, 2011)

*Beach shade?*

I don't mean to to hijack this helpful thread, but we would have been thinking about the Reef Resort too.  I understand it is the windier end of the island.  So my question is whether there are umbrellas or any shade on the beach?  Their website photos show none.


----------



## jadejar (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, the Reef Resort does have umbrellas for shade.


----------



## Lloydwa1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Lobster Lover. If you are in fact a lobster lover, be sure to bring a light for snorkeling at night. A friend and I used to see lots of lobsters and we even caught a few by hand. This is an ideal spot for snorkeling from your door step at the Reef. Several times I have gathered the Queen Conch and placed then in a pile, of course leaving them in the water. Gathered 25 or 30 several times. There are lots of wild life to see if you spend any time in the water. I have seen several small octopus and a couple of small sharks. And another treat is swimming or wading with the Sting Rays at Sting Ray city nearby. You will not be disappointed. Wish I were going with you.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 17, 2011)

It is not an artificial beach and they definitely don't truck sand in.  I walk the beach every morning  for an hour or more when I'm there (usually 3-5 weeks a year) and have been doing so for more than 10 years without any form of water shoe or sandal and I can't imagine needing such to walk the beach but I guess we are all different in terms of sensitivity.




esk444 said:


> I was there a couple of years ago and found the sand there surprising very coarse, so I had to where sandals or water shoes.
> 
> It was so different than any other beach I've been to in Grand Cayman, I sort of suspected in was an artificial beach with imported sand.
> 
> But who knows, it could just be that big reef out there causes larger granules of sand.


----------



## jackie (Jan 20, 2011)

*The Reef Resort Grand Cayman*

I have a week at Reef Resort May 7.  Are all one bedroom suits oceanfront?


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 21, 2011)

Lloydwa1 said:


> Hey Lobster Lover. If you are in fact a lobster lover, be sure to bring a light for snorkeling at night. A friend and I used to see lots of lobsters and we even caught a few by hand. This is an ideal spot for snorkeling from your door step at the Reef. Several times I have gathered the Queen Conch and placed then in a pile, of course leaving them in the water. Gathered 25 or 30 several times. There are lots of wild life to see if you spend any time in the water. I have seen several small octopus and a couple of small sharks. And another treat is swimming or wading with the Sting Rays at Sting Ray city nearby. You will not be disappointed. Wish I were going with you.



OMG my heart is beating so fast right now..AM I A LOBSTER LOVER???
Is the sky blue? Pull lobsters out of the ocean by hand OMG!!!!! I'm going to Lobsterlover heaven by the sounds of it. This sounds like this trip may even beat our dedicated lobster eating vacation to Maine every summer. :rofl: 
Any idea on how to clean a carribean lobster? Is there anything special to know?
thanks, you have made my day, now if I could only find a flight for less than the robbery price of one G each, it would make my week!!!

Also to the question of are all rooms ocean frount, yes they are!! That is their claim to fame.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 22, 2011)

First thing to know is whether they are in season while you are there or not.

Air of $1k?  I just booked a direct flight from Toronto for $682 all in.

All rooms are oceanfront.  The 1 BD has the bedroom in the "back" or away from the beach but the living area and balcony are oceanfront.  The studios are essentially all oceanfront.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 22, 2011)

Please tell me now where you found that flight.
Our reservation is for a Saturday in March. good old Air Canada wants $960. It seems if we travelled Sun. it would be cheaper but then we have to pay for an extra night.
My all time favorite, West Jet, doesn't fly Sat.
Really want to know what you've found.
Thanks


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 22, 2011)

Flying down on either Friday or Sunday is cheaper at $807 which is enough to pay for an extra night in a studio if you are so inclined.  My flights were lower because I booked further out, on a Sunday both ways and my dates are early to end of May.

Alternatively look at flights from Buffalo - Continental is only $571 return and their routing isn't horrible - 2.5hr layover in NYC.


----------



## jackie (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information.  Flights from St. Louis, MO are around $700 first 
week in May.  Last year we went to St. Thomas Marriott in the spring and in
the fall. Airfare was about $500.


----------



## jackie (Jan 22, 2011)

*Reef Resort*

My exchange has 111S(1 bedroom) for the unit.  Does this mean anything?
Am I on the first floor? My husband is looking forward to oceanfront.  He gets
up before me and likes to sit outside and read.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 23, 2011)

The units are A = 1 BD and B = Studio so not sure what "S" is about but maybe just some sort of label regarding a locked out 1BD through the exchange system (my assumption).

111 is ground floor, second from the end with a sliding door for direct access to the beach.

See here for the resort layout

http://www.thereef.com/en/accommodations/resortLayout.html

Strange - the layout doesn't include building F which is another 24 units at the opposite end of the beach (not that this impacts you).


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 24, 2011)

caribbeansun said:


> Flying down on either Friday or Sunday is cheaper at $807 which is enough to pay for an extra night in a studio if you are so inclined.  My flights were lower because I booked further out, on a Sunday both ways and my dates are early to end of May.
> 
> Alternatively look at flights from Buffalo - Continental is only $571 return and their routing isn't horrible - 2.5hr layover in NYC.



Carribean, I'm going to have a little rant here..I HATE INTERVAL!
Just signed up with them last year, deposited right away, got this Reef reservation begining of Jan. What is the point of having a timeshare to save vacation money when you get something so late you pay through the roof for flights...and not even on correct check in days.
Ok, I'm done.
Anyway...2 adults, one child, $2200 Air Canada Sun. departure. Not too painfull cause one kid can't come and kids get a discounted price unlike WestJet. 
I'm so spoiled with getting seat sales for all our RCI trips cause I've booked them so far ahead. I do however notice it is so much more expensive to go to these little island like Cayman, Antigua, etc. Why is that? We go to St. Lucia/Barbados- its further and way cheaper.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I hear you.  Flights to Cayman are all over the map.  I've paid as little as $400 return from Buffalo and seen AC at over $1,200.

With 3 of you I'd seriously look at Buffalo as it won't mess with your dates and it's still cheaper although a painfully early flight.



lobsterlover said:


> Carribean, I'm going to have a little rant here..I HATE INTERVAL!
> Just signed up with them last year, deposited right away, got this Reef reservation begining of Jan. What is the point of having a timeshare to save vacation money when you get something so late you pay through the roof for flights...and not even on correct check in days.
> Ok, I'm done.
> Anyway...2 adults, one child, $2200 Air Canada Sun. departure. Not too painfull cause one kid can't come and kids get a discounted price unlike WestJet.
> I'm so spoiled with getting seat sales for all our RCI trips cause I've booked them so far ahead. I do however notice it is so much more expensive to go to these little island like Cayman, Antigua, etc. Why is that? We go to St. Lucia/Barbados- its further and way cheaper.


----------



## work4vacation (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry to get off track, but where do you stay in Barbados?


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 25, 2011)

The Crane.


----------



## siesta (Jan 25, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> The Crane.


love the crane, went there two april's in a row.


----------



## esk444 (Jan 29, 2011)

caribbeansun said:


> It is not an artificial beach and they definitely don't truck sand in.  I walk the beach every morning  for an hour or more when I'm there (usually 3-5 weeks a year) and have been doing so for more than 10 years without any form of water shoe or sandal and I can't imagine needing such to walk the beach but I guess we are all different in terms of sensitivity.



I'm not an owner, it's just my observation.  I used to go to Grand Cayman every year for diving and work, but the last time I was there in 2009 I brought my three year old and spent much of that week on the sand playing.  

The sand on the East End in front of Morritts and the Reef is much coarser than what you will find on 7 Mile Beach and Rum Point.  It's something that is not obvious from the pictures and I was quite surprised.

I have no idea if the sand is imported or not, but I what made me sort of first think that was several boat trips I took on the East End, where I noticed that there were patches of beaches but the super large and wide beaches in front of the two resorts sort of stood out.  As there is nothing like that anywhere like that on that side of the island.

I've been to other islands and resorts that had smaller natural beaches and than a mega resort was developed and all of the sudden the beach stretches from 10 feet to 100 ft all the way to the back of the resort.  That additional sand is often imported and just has dirt or concrete underneath.

Anyway, you may not need water shoes, but any first time visitor shouldn't expect powder or sugar like sand like you will find in other areas.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 29, 2011)

regardless, I can't wait.
We're renting a car and plan to tour around to other beaches as well.
Its funny how on trip advisor one person can say they couldn't even get into the water and then others set you straight, that you can in certain areas.
Cheers


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 30, 2011)

You must be thinking of the north shore and not the east end as the east end is almost entirely continuous beach as is the south shore.  Of course the areas where there aren't homes or resorts the vegetation has grown towards the water so from a boat it might appear that the beach isn't as large but if you walked it you'd find beach.  Also, areas that are not inhabited will have lots of "stuff" washed up on shore as well.

There are spots of iron shore in different areas as well but for the most part it's sand and beach.

Have a look on Google Earth.



esk444 said:


> I have no idea if the sand is imported or not, but I what made me sort of first think that was several boat trips I took on the East End, where I noticed that there were patches of beaches but the super large and wide beaches in front of the two resorts sort of stood out.  As there is nothing like that anywhere like that on that side of the island.


----------



## kclarkson (Jan 30, 2011)

*First time to the reef*

Does it make more sense to buy your own snorkel equipment before you go or rent on the island.  We have only snorkeled once or twice before so are not experienced, but plan to go at least a few times during the week we are there. I don't know what they charge to rent.  Thanks for the help.  Also, any other advice on what to do there.  We already have Stingray City on our list.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 31, 2011)

Hard to say, depends on cost and space in your bags and if you don't mind sharing a mouthpiece with 100's of others...

I will say that if you are going to buy you'll likely purchase cheaper at home as the dive and snorkel gear are no screaming bargain on the island.  You may wish to purchase a mask that is properly fitted to your face and a mouthpiece at home and rent fins on island as they are the bulkiest part of the gear.

Also, don't forget to buy a rashy for *sun protection* - I've seen many a snorkeler come out of the surf with very sunburnt backs.  The sun is much stronger on island than it is at home for many of us and it's easy to forget that.

The resort used to offer a guided power snorkel - basically you rent a little bullet like thing you hang onto and you just cruise along watching what's down below - seems kind of neat but I haven't tried it as I spend most of my time diving.

I'd suggest emailing the concierge and get their input on activities - they can book things for you as well as provide coupons for some dining discounts.  There's no charge for that service.  You'll find their contact info on the Reef's web site.



kclarkson said:


> Does it make more sense to buy your own snorkel equipment before you go or rent on the island.  We have only snorkeled once or twice before so are not experienced, but plan to go at least a few times during the week we are there. I don't know what they charge to rent.  Thanks for the help.  Also, any other advice on what to do there.  We already have Stingray City on our list.


----------



## kclarkson (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, you're info is very helpful.  I don't like the idea of 100 other mouths on a snorkel..............


----------

